# Question about my neutered ferret



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Hiya, I live in the uk and have two gorgeous male brother hobbs. About a week ago George was castrated (and at the same time had a suspicious lump removed from his abdomen). He is doing fine now and mentally-clumsily bouncing around just like before. 

His brother Fred is not yet castrated (he will be in a few weeks). For the past week they have been separated from eachother to give George time to recouperate from his lump removal and castration. I have just re-introduced them together again but Fred (not yet castrated) is being really obsessively attracted to Georges castration area and I'm really worried he's going to nibble at georges stiches/wound. 

Should I persevere and let fred smell the area (he was at it obsessively all the time....doesn't want to do anything else but sniff/be in that area) or should I keep them separated until george has healed properly? 

I separated them under advice from my vet (I don't think george could have handled fred's crazy ways!). Any advice would be appreciated, or maybe you have experience with this situation? Is this normal, I know George must smell really odd now to Fred, but I just worry so much that their rough playing will end up fred nibbling at the wounds (pretty sure he would). 

Thanks!
Sarah, Fred & George <3


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> Hiya, I live in the uk and have two gorgeous male brother hobbs. About a week ago George was castrated (and at the same time had a suspicious lump removed from his abdomen). He is doing fine now and mentally-clumsily bouncing around just like before.
> 
> His brother Fred is not yet castrated (he will be in a few weeks). For the past week they have been separated from eachother to give George time to recouperate from his lump removal and castration. I have just re-introduced them together again but Fred (not yet castrated) is being really obsessively attracted to Georges castration area and I'm really worried he's going to nibble at georges stiches/wound.
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah,

If i where you i would keep both boys separate untill Fred is neutered as Fred may start to mate George in frustration as its breeding season, if they don't fight let them see each other daily for 20-30 mins so they will keep their bond.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  If your entire boy is annoying the wound it would be a good idea to keep them separately till the neutered boy has healed, but you could let them have playtime together supervised, so they don't feel too lonely.
My lot are all neutered, but none were done while they lived with me, so hopefully DKDREAM and Lavenderb will reply as they were done whilst living with them, and they both lived with other ferrets at the time.


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying to me  I'll keep Fred and George separate for the time being as you guys advised. I'll keep on doing the daily supervised playtime, because I definitely do not want them losing the loving bond they both share!

Hopefully some more people can comment if they have also had experience like this 

Thanks so much, 

Sarah, Fred & George <3


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd definately advise keeping them living apart until the wounds are healed but supervise a short play time each day. Once both ferrets are neutered they will settle but while one is still intact he will pester the other out of frustration like dkdream said.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We have just had two of ours done

Claude was done 2 weeks ago he went back in within 48hrs but we have others whi were done and only one boy with his bits still and hes very laid back so didn't bother him

Maurice was done today he'll be trialed bak in tomorrow with everyone else but they are all snipped etc


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> We have just had two of ours done
> 
> Claude was done 2 weeks ago he went back in within 48hrs but we have others whi were done and only one boy with his bits still and hes very laid back so didn't bother him
> 
> Maurice was done today he'll be trialed bak in tomorrow with everyone else but they are all snipped etc


Im glad Maurice came through his op ok


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

*sorry for rubbish spelling on my phone so doesn't always pressed te right buttons or it corrects it for me oops

Thanks he was starving poor sod I guess because they do need to eat like all
The time having hardly anything
Since 9pm the night before must have been horrible for him, the vets are great tho have lots of confidence in them


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Glad it all went ok for Maurice and that he can now eat  I hope he's doing well! It's horrible having to starve them pre-vets, isn't it. Hopefully he'll be bouncing around very soon and back to his normal self again. 

It's breaking my heart having to separate Fred and George, because they have such a strong bond, they are both quite miserable not being with one another...as much attention as mummy (me) gives them, it's not as good as brotherly love! I really don't want them to lose their bond, so still doing supervised playtime with them (although Fred still insists on trying to spend the entire time amongst Georges crotch area) :001_unsure:

Sarah, Fred & George <3


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Hi again guys, 

Just need some more advice if anybody has any to offer on this subject. George has come to an end with his meds, yay! His wounds are healing up very well now. 

So, I'm still separating Fred & George and still doing the daily supervised play times so that they can both see each other and not forget one another (and so that I can watch fred doesn't nibble at Georges wounds!). 

But today was a different story, it WASN'T Fred pestering George, but George was seriously pestering Fred...to the point that I had to stop the playtime and separate them again. George was CONSTANTLY licking Freds bum and was going over the top on Scruffing and dragging fred around, he also kept on mounting Fred. 

Now, I know this is very normal dominance behaviour, but should they be like this? It was to the extreme! Poor fred just wanted to get on with playing but George wasn't having it. Should I let george do his dominance thing, maybe it's because they have been separated from eachother for just over a week now, george thinks he needs to confirm his dominance?(even know fred is the dominant one). 

Does it sound like they have lost their bond? That is my worst nightmare  I seriously do not want that to happen. I've swapped their beds around, so that they can smell one another etc. 

Normally I can read my two boys so well, but I'm quite confused over their behaviour. Yesterday it was fred, today it was george. 

Fred will be neutered hopefully next week (his pre check up is on tuesday), I'll be so glad when we can all get back to normal and I can get my two mental baby brothers back together! 

Any advice will be appreciated. 

Sarah, Fred & George <3

P.s I know that they are coming into season, so could that be why George was interested in fred so much, because he is giving off difference scents? Sorry for the long msg.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sounds like George was in season you have to give him time for his hormones to die down, just because his nuts are gone, dosent mean his body realises that yet. if you put a tiny bit of sudocream on george's neck fred will get a mouth full and wont like it and may leave him alone, it would of been better if you had them neutered at the same time, but you can get George done soon and then hopefully after 2-3 weeks they can be back together


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, yes that makes perfect sense  
We were advised to get Fred done after George had recovered, because George was castrated but on top of that he had a suspicious lump removed from his abdomen at the same time (his lump has now been sent off to be looked at, so fingers crossed). We didn't get fred done at the same time because George was on so many medication and so I could really focus on george and keep a good eye on him 

I'll just carry on what I'm doing then! 
Sarah, Fred & George x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> Thanks, yes that makes perfect sense
> We were advised to get Fred done after George had recovered, because George was castrated but on top of that he had a suspicious lump removed from his abdomen at the same time (his lump has now been sent off to be looked at, so fingers crossed). We didn't get fred done at the same time because George was on so many medication and so I could really focus on george and keep a good eye on him
> 
> I'll just carry on what I'm doing then!
> Sarah, Fred & George x


Aww I hope the lump isn't anything serious. what colour are the boys and how old?


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

I really hope not  i'm very worried about it. The vet said that when she removed the lump, she cut into it to take a look at it and she said it was quite "meaty", which isn't a good sign  Having to keep a very close eye on him. He seems to be doing great though, very nearly back to his good old self, he's currently in his hammock with his head hanging out the side looking at me with such a cheeky look 

My two boys are Sable (George is in my profile picture)  their mother was albino though, so in the winter they go very very light. They are beautiful! What colour are yours? x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> I really hope not  i'm very worried about it. The vet said that when she removed the lump, she cut into it to take a look at it and she said it was quite "meaty", which isn't a good sign  Having to keep a very close eye on him. He seems to be doing great though, very nearly back to his good old self, he's currently in his hammock with his head hanging out the side looking at me with such a cheeky look
> 
> My two boys are Sable (George is in my profile picture)  their mother was albino though, so in the winter they go very very light. They are beautiful! What colour are yours? x


I have Albino, Dark polecat, Sandies, silvers and light polecat


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> I really hope not  i'm very worried about it. The vet said that when she removed the lump, she cut into it to take a look at it and she said it was quite "meaty", which isn't a good sign  Having to keep a very close eye on him. He seems to be doing great though, very nearly back to his good old self, he's currently in his hammock with his head hanging out the side looking at me with such a cheeky look
> 
> My two boys are Sable (George is in my profile picture)  their mother was albino though, so in the winter they go very very light. They are beautiful! What colour are yours? x


I so hope the lump isnt serious  you should post some pics of your boys


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh definitely, we NEED piccies


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Aww, yours sound lovely! I keep searching through the local rescue center page for Ferrets.....SOOO tempted!! 

I think i'll make an album and put some up  it's so hard to get good photos of the little blighters though, isn't it! I tried to take a picture the other day of Fred but he moved so fast, I got a perfectly delightful picture of his testicles and anus.......LOVELY JUBBLY FRED! :closedeyes:

I'll keep you posted on georges lump, not sure when I will hear back, hopefully very soon! 
x


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Some photo's are up  I didn't realise how many photo's I actually had of them...blimey!! I'll add some of my Kitties tomorrow  xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> Some photo's are up  I didn't realise how many photo's I actually had of them...blimey!! I'll add some of my Kitties tomorrow  xx


lovely Photos  the boys are beautiful


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Aw thank you  

Your doggies are absolutely beautiful! Pipkin, Skye, Tilly, Ziggy and Sophie all look like such little sweethearts! :001_smile:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> Aw thank you
> 
> Your doggies are absolutely beautiful! Pipkin, Skye, Tilly, Ziggy and Sophie all look like such little sweethearts! :001_smile:


Sophie isnt mine shes my parents but thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Sophie isnt mine shes my parents but thanks


My Elmo baby , stop putting pictures of my ferrets up and claiming that they are yours, its really naughty you know


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> My Elmo baby , stop putting pictures of my ferrets up and claiming that they are yours, its really naughty you know


:laugh: you so wish you had him, you can have more cuddles later :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh....he is stunning!!!!! How old is he? 

I actually let out a whispered "awwwww" when I saw him  he's a stunner


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fuzzbuttmum89 said:


> Oh my gosh....he is stunning!!!!! How old is he?
> 
> I actually let out a whispered "awwwww" when I saw him  he's a stunner


he is around 10 month old now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> :laugh: you so wish you had him, you can have more cuddles later :thumbsup:


She will have more than you at this rate:laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> She will have more than you at this rate:laugh:


Im not allowed any more , anyway nobody has more ferrets than the ferret whisperer


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im not allowed any more , anyway nobody has more ferrets than the ferret whisperer


I will believe the no more comment when you see the kits later this year. If you dont want one lol


----------

